# Mikey's Shop Made Knobs



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

There I was working on my table saw sled. I needed some knobs, but had none…so the MacGyver in me said “make some”. I pulled out my jig hardware parts and started to figure out what all I would need and how to make the knobs.

They aren’t perfectly symmetrical, but they work just fine.

I used some 1/2 inch baltic birch that I had on hand. The only thing I had to buy was some 1/4×20 x 2 inch bolts.

I made a template using Photoshop Elements.

To end up with a compete knob, I had to sorta reverse engineer it. I started by using a 1 inch hole saw to cut out the spacers. I decided to do that first while the plywood was still in a complete piece. Then I used a Forstner bit to create a countersink for the bolt head. Then I drilled out the hand reliefs with a 1 spade bit. Next I cut out the holes with a 2 inch hole saw. Actually, this part of the operation went fairly quick.

I chucked each spacer and then each knob in the drill press using a 1/4 inch bolt that has the head cut off. Each piece got a good sanding.

Then it was just a matter of doing the assembly work. I discovered that my impact driver made it really easy to insert the “t” nuts by simply spinning the bolt to draw down the nut into the spacer.

All four fit perfectly. I am really happy with the outcome. All I need now is a can of professional black spray paint and this is a done deal! 

Hope you like.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea Mike. Looking at that made me think how easy it would be to take a finished knob and bolt it through another piece of wood and a sacrificial work surface and use a guide bushing to whip out a whole bunch of them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Good idea Mike. Looking at that made me think how easy it would be to take a finished knob and bolt it through another piece of wood and a sacrificial work surface and use a guide bushing to whip out a whole bunch of them.


That sounds like a good idea. Mine were made exclusively on the drill press.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think all you would need besides that is a circle or frame around the knob to keep the router level and I'll bet you could turn one out in less than 2 minutes total. Now all I need is a stockpile of t-nuts which is way cheaper than a stockpile of knobs.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice idea Mike they look good.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good thought Charles.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Now all I need is a stockpile of t-nuts which is way cheaper than a stockpile of knobs.


I found that my local bolt supply store carried knobs and they were around 40 cents each! Last time I bought some the guy behind the counter mentioned that the knobs were their best kept secret. 

I just use a stock ¼ nut and bolt with the one's they sell. I tend to epoxy the bolt into the knob handle so I never loose the nut. 

Wayne


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very Nice Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, you can get rubberized spray paint which provides a better grip. The photos are a safety starting pin I made for use with my Rockler mounting plate.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike, you have done an excellent job and kept these quick and simple and accurate. I have made knobs myself, but once I bumped-into Peachtree Woodworking Supply at a woodworking show, I never went-back to my homemade wooden knobs. When I go to their store, they offer an amazing variety of knobs (male and female threaded) for $1.00 each. I get a good bit of my hardware needs via online ordering and they have very reasonable shipping prices for when I don't have the time to visit their store. They can be visited online at Woodworking tools, supplies, plans, accessories and more - ptreeusa.com

What you did is great! I am just letting you and other know how inexpensively high-quality knobs can be purchased. Here in the Atlanta area, we have several stores to choose from, but Peachtree is by far the most economical!

Good luck and thanks for sharing,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Normally I use wood river brand knobs purchased at Woodcraft but the store is 30 miles from me. Lowes is too expensive. Most of all...I needed knobs and I needed them right then. 

I will post some pics of the table saw sled when I get it finished.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have a close source either so Mike's idea is very handy for me.


----------

